# Wholesale RV's



## thebach (Apr 13, 2005)

I am looking to purchase a new travel trailer and have been speaking with some of the wholesalers up north. They seem to have very good pricing and will arrange delivery. Has anyone ever had any good or bad results with purchasing from a wholesaler?


----------



## H2 (Jan 11, 2005)

I bought a new FW back in August from Terry Town in Grand Rapids , MI. I saved around $4.5K after spending $1,500 going up there an taking delivery myself. Good experience they were easy to deal with and did what they said they would do.


----------



## H2 (Jan 11, 2005)

I bought a new FW back in August from Terry Town in Grand Rapids , MI. I saved around $4.5K after spending $1,500 going up there an taking delivery myself. Good experience they were easy to deal with and did what they said they would do.


----------



## SaltNStickers (Apr 4, 2011)

I bought a new 5th wheel last year from Chris Baker at RV Wholesalers (Ohio) last year and was very happy with the whole process. Saved $8K-$10K.


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

We have a Heartland Landmark on order from RV Capital Wholesalers (Great Lakes RV Center) which should be ready next week. Saved us a bunch even taking a trip to pick it up. I could not get Explore USA to give me a decent price to order one and they were our closest Heartland dealer.


----------



## squidly (Sep 26, 2005)

I used their price (plus delivery fee) to get a better deal here in town. But a neighbor of mine went thru RV Direct (I believe) and had a good experience.


----------



## Fish Lips (Jul 31, 2012)

I bought my FW in Forth Worth and saved $5K, less than Holiday World Katy.

My friend saved $8K on a toyhauler in Fort Worth compared to Houston.

I suggest NOT buying new, I did and I will buy used next time.

http://www.mhsrv.com/mhsrv-corporate/rvs-for-sale-by-city/fort-worth-rv-dealers/


----------

